#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Download Electrical Engineering Program (Excel Base)

## jiguparmar

Hi ,

I am sharing some useful Excel base Program of Electrical Engineering.


Cable Designing Program

* Calculate Voltage drop of Cable.
* Calculate Size of Cable.
* Calculate Current Capacity of Cable.

Conduit Size Selection Program

* Calculate Size of Conduit for LT Cable/CAT-5 Cable/Fiber Optical Cable.

Selection of MCCB,ELCB For Main /Branch Circuit.

* Calculate Size and Type of Main MCCB/RCCB/ELCB for Continious and Non Continious Load
* Calculate Sensitivity of MCCB/RCCB/ELCB.
* Calculate Size of Cable.
* Calculate Size and Type of Sub Circuit MCCB/MCB for Continious and Non Continious Load
* Calculate Total Load .
* Calculate Main and Branch Circuit Current.

Selection of Fuses
* Calculate Size of Fuse for Electrical Circuit.

Size of Capacitor For Power Factor Improvements

* Calculate Size of Capacitor for Power Factor Improvements.
* Calculate Annual Saving by selection of Capacitor.
* Calculate Active and Reactive Power.

Short Circuit Current Calculation at Various Point of Electrical Curcuits(Isc).

* Calculate Short Circuit Current at Substation.
* Calculate Short Circuit Current at Distribution point.
* Calculate Short Circuit Current at Transformer.
* Calculate Short Circuit Current at Main Panel.
* Calculate Short Circuit Current at Sub Distribution Board.

Circuit Breaker Tripping Settings.

* Calculate Tripping Setting of Circuit Breaker.

Motor Specifications
* Calculate Various Specification of Motor.

Calculate Home Electrical Load & Electrical Bill.
* Calculate Electrical Bill of Home
* Calculate Size of MCCB/MCB for Domestic Load
* Calculate Electrical Load of Home.

Calculate Insulation Resistance Value and PI value
* Calculate minimum Insulation Resistance Value for Various Electrical Equipments.
* Calculate IR Value of Electrical Equipments.
* Graph of IR Value
* Calculate Polarization Index Value with Graph
* Calculate Earth Resistivity.

Calculate Electrical Load and Energy Consumption of Panel.

* Calculate Continuous and non Continuous Electrical Load of Panel.
* Calculate total Energy Consumption(KWH) in Daily/Monthly of Panel.
* Calculate Size of MCB of each branch circuit of Panel.
* Calculate Voltage / Voltage Difference of Each Phase
* Calculate Unbalanced Load in Neutral Wire.
* Calculate Expected Temperature rise in Each Phase.
* Calculate Load in Each Phase.
* Calculate Starting/Full Load/Continuous/Non Continuous Load
* Calculate Size/Type/Tripping setting of Main MCCB.

Calculate Size of Battery Bank and Inverter.
* Calculate Total Demand Load
* Calculate Size of Battery Bank in Amp.Hr.
* Select Type of Connection of Batteries in Battery Bank
* Select Rating of Each Battery in Battery Bank
* Calculate Size of Inverter

* Calculate Size/Type/Tripping setting of Main MCCB.

Calculate Size of Solar Panel / Battery Bank / Inverter.

* Calculate Total Demand Load
* Calculate Size of Solar Panel.
* Select Type of Connection of Solar Panel.
* Select Rating of Each Solar Panel.
* Calculate Energy from Solar Panel as per Daily Sun lights.


* Calculate Size Battery Bank.
* Select Type of connection of Batteries in Battery Bank
* Calculate size of Inverter

Calculate No of Lighting Fittings and Lumen Output.
* Calculate Total Lumen Output for particular Area.
* Calculate Total No of Lighting Lamps.
* Calculate Total No of Lighting Fixtures.
* Calculate No of Fittings along with the Length and Width of Room.

Calculate Bus Bar Size and Voltage Drop.
* Calculate Voltage Drop for Bus Bar.
* Select Size of Bus Bar for particular Load.
* Enter Your Sub Panel Details like Load,Line Length.

Design of Earthing Mat for Sub-Station:

* Program is design as per ANSI/IEEE 80-1986 Code.
* Calculate Step Potential of Switch yard.
* Calculate Touch Potential of Switch yard.
* Calculate Total Length of Earthing Mat Conductor.
* Calculate Size of Earthing Mat Conductor.
* Calculate Total No of Earthing Rods.

Calculate Touch Voltage and Ground Current.
* Calculate Resistance of Each Phase.
* Calculate Resistance of neutral/Ground.
* Calculate Neutral Current and Load.
* Calculate Touch Voltage for Metal part to Earth.
* Calculate Body Resistance and Body Current.


Download Links: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
OR
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Download Electrical Engineering Program (Excel Base)

----------


## brahmhos

good work. thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Files not available, Kindly share again. Thanks in advance.

----------


## jituraju

Thanks very useful information for technical professional

----------


## Murali Krishnan

Thanks for the useful EXcel format.

----------


## ncrocha

thanks a lot. very usefull

----------


## tulajappa

hey dude am unable to download the file pls. could you guide me r else send it to tulajappa@gmail.com. thank you for knowing  new things from you.

----------


## cag

Hi Sir, this is raju..  i am unable to download your link, can you please send the file to my mail (cagraju@yahoo.com),

----------


## vandu

Hi 
i am not able to download the file , please help me ( my mail id vishy_vandu@yahoo.com)
thansks

----------


## aligannawi

ali_12830@yahoo.com

----------


## norms09

sir, please send me the file, here is my email add, nyah1829@yahoo.com. thank you very much.

----------


## aslanaslan

i couldnt find anything
can u send it to me (( Mohd.bastaki@hotmail.com ))

----------


## kapten_2008

tasteeeeeeeeeeeeeessss

See More: Download Electrical Engineering Program (Excel Base)

----------


## josefreitas

this excel prgs are demos. if you want a full prg you need to buy the prgs.
This approach is useful because we can test.

----------


## MartinST

Missing link, pls upload again.

----------


## amir_nazih

Thanks very useful information for technical professional

----------


## ronpad15

I can not download the link even in the similar thread. Can you send it also to my email (ronpad15@yahoo.com. 

Thank you so much and best regards,


Ronie E. Padua
Senior Electrical Engineer
iPROPLAN PLANNERS CO. LTD.
Doha , Qatar

----------


## alaaramadan

thank you very very very moutch.

----------


## KK2012W

Thank you very much for your informative links.

----------


## nshhwan

good

----------


## Shrikant Ghule

Hi.
Files not available on the links.
Can you please forward it on shrikantghule@rediffmail.com

----------


## skippy1960

couldnt find the files, could you please send to angel122@optusnet.com.au

thank you

----------


## vinoth844

I can not download the link even in the similar thread. Can you send it also to my email vinoth8490@gmail.com

----------

